
Australian citizen given computer science test during immigration interview - kiyanwang
http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-advice/travellers-stories/aussies-weird-immigration-interview-in-the-us/news-story/8222c65d2f12e6691ef27c9b1753e821
======
timonoko
In New York they had one Finnish speaking officer. At one time the guy was off
duty and I had to wait until midnight, because me darkish and mongolish as
some Finns are. "Yötä" said I and the interview was over. Problem at that time
was mostly Russians with fake papers, but they cannot pronounce any of those
vowels "Y", "Ö" or "Ä".

